# Prednisolone and aspirin together?



## Chocoloco (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello,

I have been given a new protocol today by my clinic in preparation for embryo transfer in about 10 days on our DE cycle. Is it ok for me to take aspirin and prednisolone together in the morning? Also I am on clexane 20 mg and have been told to take this in the evenings. Does this all seem ok/safe? Anything you read online seems to say that clexane and aspirin shouldn't be taken concurrently - but it's a well known immune protocol. Also, there seem to be contraindications with the pred and aspirin, it's all a bit scary. Any advice much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is fine.
The risks are an increased risk of bleeding in the stomach and elsewhere. Steroids can have additional side-effects of weight gain, diabetes, adrenal suppression and osteoporosis when used used long term and at high doses.

Make sure you take the prednisolone and aspirin with food and dissolve the aspirin if it is a soluble tab in a glass of water to minimise local effects.

The clexane is a low dose. Unless you are very small under 50Kg, it is a small dose.

We use all these medicines in people in hospital together quiet often and as you know it is a well known combination in fertility treatment. Unless you have a history of gastric ulcers, bleeding, diabetes etc it will be unlikely to cause too many issues for a short term treatment. Being young fit and healthy your risks are lower, although of course I cannot guarantee that you won't have a side-effect.


----------



## Chocoloco (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you so much Holly, that has really helped to put my mind at rest. A really helpful answer. Sometimes it's lovely to have to some confirmation, especially when you read the patient info leaflets. Thankyou again x


----------

